# Homemade Deterrent for Poop Eating



## Jason Caldwell

My 14 month male GSD still eats his poop when given the chance. For months now I have walked him outside on a leash, let him do his business, and when he licks at his business, I give him a correction. I also say, "no." I've also pick up outside so there's nothing for him to eat. Unfortunately, on some morning I just have to let him out without supervision when I'm in a rush. When I let him back inside, his breath gives him away.

I've tried putting Tabasco on his poop. He licks it off then eats the poop. 

Yesterday I made a concoction of white cider vinegar, salt, tabasco, and tons of pepper. I poured that on his poop. He ate it.

I used For-Bid. He could care less. I doubled the recomended dosage of For-Bid. He ate it.

This morning I put a concoction of white vinegar and tons of salt on his poop. He left it alone. Maybe I am on to something.

I want to get to where I can use a hypodermic needle and inject his poop with a solution that will give him a nasty surprise if he eats it. I will try the white vinegar and salt concoction.

I've also thought about hot sauce from a specialty sauce that is over the top hot. I don't want to hurt the kid, but I need something that will seriously get his attention. There are some hot sauce extracts that actually come with a medicine dropper they are so damn hot.

I'm not interested in using a hot collar on this dog just yet. 

Does anyone have a sugguestion for something I can inject in his poop that will make him almost spit it out with disgust. Thanks!


----------



## Faisal Khan

Instead of dressing up the poop and making it more appealing, just pick it up and chunk it in the trash before he eats it, simple.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Faisal Khan said:


> Instead of dressing up the poop and making it more appealing, just pick it up and chunk it in the trash before he eats it, simple.


Well, you said what I wanted to say, and with a lot less verbiage. :lol:


----------



## Jason Caldwell

Of course I clean up the yard but picking up the poop doesn't solve the driving problem, it actually creates an entire new problem that is not sustainable. I can't follow this dog around for the rest of his life and jerk him away from a fresh pile.

I feed my dog twice a day. He goes to the bathroom twice a day. 

I cannot monitor him constantly. I have to be able to let him outside, know he is probably about to poop, and be able to get ready for work, or cook dinner or whatever while he is outside doing his business. Also, one problem with him eating his poop is that I don't even know if he's gone if I'm not around to watch it.

If left alone when he poops, he will do his business, then whirl around and eat it immediately.

It's not like the yard is covered in poop. I need advice for something I can inject in his poop, something that has been tried on dogs and worked before.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Its caused by something else. Could be his diet, boredom, stress or ?? I think I would try to get to the bottom of WHY he is doing it and address from there.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

I've read and heard of enough dogs who exhibited coprophagia (or pica) after puppyhood but were "cured" by an improved diet (combined with picking it up to help break the habit), or by addressing boredom, to make me consider those routes first. JMO!


----------



## Jim Nash

Leerburg has a ton of threads on crap eating . I'm sure there are a million pet forums that have post after post about them too .


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

they can give you some pills at the vet to make his shit taste like shit.


----------



## Keith Kaplan

I've heard feeding the dog pineapple prevents them from eating their own poop. Never tried it but if you do, give them canned not in syrup or fresh.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Keith I've heard it must be fresh. I don't know which but it is supposed to work.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

So correct me if I am wrong...

The dog has been successful eating poop for some time now, at least occasionally. 

Even if you find something to add to the poop to make it unappetizing, what is keeping the dog from figuring out...."smells like vinegar....don't eat"...."doesn't smell like vinegar....eat it".

And you say your biggest problem is that you can't always be there when the shit happens to pick it up right away, so that shit will be not be the "smell like vinegar...don't eat" kind.....it is going to be the "doesn't smell like vinager....eat it" variety.

You are counting on the dog generalizing the bad taste you have added with normal poo smell. I don't think that will happen.

Maybe it would work if it was some puppy without too much regular shit eating under its belt.

Also, you are saying you don't always have time to pick up shit as the dog is doing it, but to be successful in the dog not eating shit, you must treat the poop as soon as it is down, or the dog just gets to practice eating it? Seems like injecting shit with something, is harder than picking it up.

I feel for you. Was it Jody Butler that had the shit eating mini mal? I can't remember who it was now....I wonder if he ever made any headway?


----------



## Tanya Beka

Change the dog's diet to a more digestible, healthy formula. The less nutrition output in stool, the less likely they are to want to reuse it.

Pick up regularly - dog poop contains dozens of contagious diseases - even some YOU can get!

Chicken or beef stock - specifically the msg in it - makes their poop taste nasty. Add a spoonful to meals for a few weeks until the habit stops. The lower sodium version is best.


----------



## Jason Caldwell

I'm going to start putting garlic in his food and see what happens. I'll try the beef stock too...can't hurt.


----------



## Dave Colborn

Jason Caldwell said:


> I'm going to start putting garlic in his food and see what happens. I'll try the beef stock too...can't hurt.



I have a 13-14 year old house dog. Softest fur in the world. She eats poop. I used to sniff check her before she could get on the couch with me. Worked great until she passed the sniff test, got on the couch and burped with her face in mine. poo burps are no joke.

My thought for the last 12 years has been how do I make poop taste bad. She is a great dog and still eats poop. 

I think you'll find as someone mentioned, it's a habit now. May stop for the new flavored poo, and pick right back up when you stop the supplements. Good luck to you and I hope it works.


----------



## Adam Swilling

Dave Colborn said:


> poo burps are no joke.


You got that shit right.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

1/4 cup Honey, 4 tablespoons liquid smoke, 1 habanero (chopped), 1 tablespoon of crushed red pepper, 1 clove fresh garlic, 1 yellow onion diced, 1 crushed men's centrum silver vitamin, 

Let sit in gallon jug with water for 36 hours , filter through cheese cloth . Freeze, let thaw, bring to boil an then let settle. When at room temp add 1/4 cup of salt with 3 tablespoons of vanilla extract and 1/4 cup of fresh coconut milk. Place in spray bottle! 

Spray poop twice a day!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Timothy Stacy said:


> 1/4 cup Honey, 4 tablespoons liquid smoke, 1 habanero (chopped), 1 tablespoon of crushed red pepper, 1 clove fresh garlic, 1 yellow onion diced, 1 crushed men's centrum silver vitamin,
> 
> Let sit in gallon jug with water for 36 hours , filter through cheese cloth . Freeze, let thaw, bring to boil an then let settle. When at room temp add 1/4 cup of salt with 3 tablespoons of vanilla extract and 1/4 cup of fresh coconut milk. Place in spray bottle!
> 
> Spray poop twice a day!


No basil? I've never seen this without fresh basil.


----------



## Laney Rein

Adolph's Meat tenderizer put in the dog's food. When the biproduct comes out it tastes so bad they don't want to eat. I understand cleaning the yard is priority, but when people leave their dogs during the day in a run or a yard the stool can't be cleaned immediately. This is a product we have always recommended and has shown the most success. Try a spoonful on each feeding - and adjust spoonful depending on dog size. Expect a 2 week period to see big difference.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Here you go 
http://www.dogpoopdiet.com/dogs-eating-poop/
$9.95 and guaranteed ;-)

Adolphs Meat Tenderizer is (or used to be) mainly MSG
which may be cheaper to buy if you decide to go that route.


----------



## Jim Nash

2 pages about a crap eating dog . With talk about sprinklimg and even injecting stuff into turds . Meanwhile there is a thread about proofing and distractions that gets 3 responses . Awesome stuff !! That's enough for me .


----------



## Tanya Beka

same result as soup stock...


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Jason Caldwell said:


> My 14 month male GSD still eats his poop when given the chance. For months now I have walked him outside on a leash, let him do his business, and when he licks at his business, I give him a correction. I also say, "no." I've also pick up outside so there's nothing for him to eat. Unfortunately, on some morning I just have to let him out without supervision when I'm in a rush. When I let him back inside, his breath gives him away.
> 
> I've tried putting Tabasco on his poop. He licks it off then eats the poop.
> 
> Yesterday I made a concoction of white cider vinegar, salt, tabasco, and tons of pepper. I poured that on his poop. He ate it.
> 
> I used For-Bid. He could care less. I doubled the recomended dosage of For-Bid. He ate it.
> 
> This morning I put a concoction of white vinegar and tons of salt on his poop. He left it alone. Maybe I am on to something.
> 
> I want to get to where I can use a hypodermic needle and inject his poop with a solution that will give him a nasty surprise if he eats it. I will try the white vinegar and salt concoction.
> 
> I've also thought about hot sauce from a specialty sauce that is over the top hot. I don't want to hurt the kid, but I need something that will seriously get his attention. There are some hot sauce extracts that actually come with a medicine dropper they are so damn hot.
> 
> I'm not interested in using a hot collar on this dog just yet.
> 
> Does anyone have a sugguestion for something I can inject in his poop that will make him almost spit it out with disgust. Thanks!



first thing i would do is get up earlier in the morning to prevent from being rushed so much...secondly i wouldnt let the dog go out and do his thing on his own so again i would get up earlier and stay up later in order to make sure the dog does his thing so that i can deal with this issue right away! you took a dog so you should take the time to deal with it and the issues that he might have instead of saying i dont have time today...call me a bitch but if you dont have time to deal with the issues you shouldnt have taken a dog to begin with....and yep we all work and have lives and blablabla...no excuse! you take a living breathing thing into your care then for ****s sake take care of it.....

how to deal with it ? kick his everloving crapeating ass! what i get from your post is that you leave your dog to his own devices most of the time and you think its strange he is bored ? this is probably his way of dealing with that boredom...he fell into a fixed cycle that you know have to break...stay on top of him and get hands on every friggin time he does it...dont say you dont have time but MAKE TIME...instead of making up all sorts of menus for him to enjoy spend more time with him giving him more exercise....in short...look at what you are doing and then fix the issue with your dog coze from what im reading its not the dog that has the problem but its you not having enough time to deal with the dog to begin with.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Alice Bezemer said:


> first thing i would do is get up earlier in the morning to prevent from being rushed so much...secondly i wouldnt let the dog go out and do his thing on his own so again i would get up earlier and stay up later in order to make sure the dog does his thing so that i can deal with this issue right away! ...


I think this covers the gamut of responses to this O.P., which will garner dozens more replies (if needed) on another kind of forum.


Thanks.


----------

